# From a blue gsd to a brown gsd



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi all,

It's been a while and i thought i'd share some new pics of my "brown" sorry blue girl  As you can see she's had a great time. :happyboogie:


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous! Love her eyes.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

That is AWESOME!!!! Dirty dogs, happy dogs!!!!! Until you have to clean them. 

Looks like a blast!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Lol omg. See you in a few hours, you'll be cleaning and drying that dog for awhile


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is beautiful, and I'll bet she had a great time! But nah, I wouldn't want to clean her up LOL


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Dirty girl!


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

She looks mixed with Irish Wolfhound.

Let her go swimming, she'll clean herself!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jakesworld (Mar 4, 2014)

I'll bet she absolutely gorgeous when she's "blue". Looks like SHE had the MOST fun!!


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Hahaha well lucky the river runs all down behind us there and it was a nice hot day  So only took 10 mins to get her cleaned luckily or I would have been crying LOL

Yeah they had a really great time x


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

LOL! I don't envy you that bath, it's great seeing them have such a wonderful time


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Shade, luckily I didn't have to bath her


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

oh my, what a mess! A beautiful and very dirty girl


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I've heard those mud baths were good for the skin and relaxing!! Looks like she's happy and content!


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Hot mess. Haha

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

lol yeah i've heard mud baths were good for the skin.. i was tempted to roll around in the mud as well with the dogs


----------

